# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  cho hỏi về card nc v5

## vpopviet

tình hình con cnc nhà em bị lỗi làm sau mà cài win 7-8 khi khở động lại là phải cài driver lại, còn cài win xp thì k cần

----------

